# Very strange song



## Draakc from State Farm (Jan 31, 2020)

This is so peculiar
Can somebody please help me find more information about this song!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 2, 2020)

What kind of conspiracy theory BS did you get me into? :v


----------

